# Exhaust too big?!



## JDM240Turbo (Jan 21, 2005)

I've got the Apexi GT Spec catback exhaust system on my car and I was wondering if it could be making me lose some power. It's 3.74 inch (95mm) so I know it's a big of an overkill. My downpipe is 3.5inches and I do have a cat.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

as long as you're turbocharged, no that's not too big I doubt you're losing power. It would help though, if you had a larger turbo in there to take advantage of it.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

Most of the problems associated with a "too large" exhaust generally occurs on NA cars. I've heard it said before, a turbo cars exhaust can never be too big. Though really, there are probably limits to efficiency. I would say that with the SR20DET, you could get away with only using 3" pipe and it be quite adequate. I only have 3" on my VG30 and it is also plenty.


----------



## JDM240Turbo (Jan 21, 2005)

Zen31ZR said:


> Most of the problems associated with a "too large" exhaust generally occurs on NA cars. I've heard it said before, a turbo cars exhaust can never be too big. Though really, there are probably limits to efficiency. I would say that with the SR20DET, you could get away with only using 3" pipe and it be quite adequate. I only have 3" on my VG30 and it is also plenty.


Well that's good to hear. I thought about getting custom 3 inch piping if the almost 4 inch piping was hurting my power. It doesn't sound very good tho. I prolly need to be boosting higher. I'm running 7 now.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

that exhaust sounds like its badass. 3.75" must feel awesome


----------



## JDM240Turbo (Jan 21, 2005)

chimmike said:


> as long as you're turbocharged, no that's not too big I doubt you're losing power. It would help though, if you had a larger turbo in there to take advantage of it.


I missed your message, yeah, I only plan on going with a t28. And prolly going close to maxing out the boost on it.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

If you really want to go T28, save up about $700 and go GT28R. With that size exhaust and the right cams you'd break 300whp.....and that'd be a mad quick 240.

hell, I know a guy who broke 12s on the stock t25 in his 240!


----------



## JDM240Turbo (Jan 21, 2005)

chimmike said:


> If you really want to go T28, save up about $700 and go GT28R. With that size exhaust and the right cams you'd break 300whp.....and that'd be a mad quick 240.
> 
> hell, I know a guy who broke 12s on the stock t25 in his 240!


I know there are better turbos out there, I just can't afford them.

Damn what'd he do? Max boost, vlsd, AWESOME tires?


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

If you are doing an SR20DET, that piping is fine. I have also heard that turbo cars cant have too big of exhausts either (within limits of course). Some Supra guys run 5 inch piping. Sounds like your putting quite a nice project together. Goodluck to ya.


----------



## JDM240Turbo (Jan 21, 2005)

NickZac said:


> If you are doing an SR20DET, that piping is fine. I have also heard that turbo cars cant have too big of exhausts either (within limits of course). Some Supra guys run 5 inch piping. Sounds like your putting quite a nice project together. Goodluck to ya.


Yeah man thanks, most of the stuff done to it was done already before I bought the car. And by most, I mean ALL of it. I bought a turbo timer, shitty KYB struts (didn't do any research), NGK plugs, and energy suspension strut rod bushings for it. Haven't installed any of em. I'm too poor to get the good stuff.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

NGK is the name of the game when it comes to spark plugs for Nissan. Just be sure you didnt buy platinum.


----------



## javierb14 (Jul 9, 2002)

we run 4.0 in. downpipes/exhausts on our street cars....they work well


----------



## JDM240Turbo (Jan 21, 2005)

javierb14 said:


> we run 4.0 in. downpipes/exhausts on our street cars....they work well


Goddamn, you do not give a f*ck. My friend has a gsr intentra with a t3/t04e on it. His downpipe doesn't go to his exhaust so he just has a 3 inch downpipe pointing to the ground in his engine bay. It sounds real nasty.


----------



## javierb14 (Jul 9, 2002)

lol...nope...i actually took off my 4.0 in exhaust and just run open dp all the time now....sounds better :cheers: 

open dp clip on my b13


----------



## JDM240Turbo (Jan 21, 2005)

javierb14 said:


> lol...nope...i actually took off my 4.0 in exhaust and just run open dp all the time now....sounds better :cheers:
> 
> open dp clip on my b13


You videotaped your car idling? I thought I loved my car. The movie didn't work, but I can imagine what it sounds like. Downright NASTY.


----------

